# 5 piece kitchen drawer box construction ?



## kaiedwards (11 Oct 2021)

I'm interested to know if any kitchen makers here make half blind dovetail drawers with integrated rather than false fronts - 5 pieces rather than 6
I know it is generally not done in kitchens, and all the reasons why; not cost effective, does not work well with runners, complicated to decorate. However, I just prefer the look of them. I have made 5 piece through dovetail boxes, and these actually worked fine with blum tandem runners (see attached)
I have a large kitchen project coming up, and am trying to work out if 5 piece boxes are feasible. The difference here, is that they will be half blind dovetails with painted fronts and varnished or hard waxed maple sides, back and base. This clearly could be a nightmare to finish unless done before assembly.
I'm keen to see some examples of similar but so far, have not found anything.


----------



## Cabinetman (11 Oct 2021)

A most unusual kitchen! Makes a very pleasant change from the normal chip boxes. Not sure I would want to go to all that trouble/work for a much bigger job especially as the fronts are going to be painted, and isn’t the cost of all those Blum runners prohibitive? Ian
Welcome btw.


----------



## Ollie78 (12 Oct 2021)

Feasible but expensive. Seems a waste if you are painting them.
The one in the picture is very nice though.

Ollie


----------



## kaiedwards (12 Oct 2021)

Thanks for the response. The kitchen is quite different to the one above - there are 12 drawer boxes in total, but its a big kitchen. They will mostly be in stacks of three with 50mm face frame dividers. Blum runners will be used anyway, and yes, they are expensive !
The difference, very crudely, is between the images below - I much prefer the first, but I guess I have to agree that it is probably an unnecessary detail, that the client would probably not even notice. Would save on timber though haha.


----------



## Cabinetman (12 Oct 2021)

Another consideration is that picture number two will tend to hide any glaring errors on the fitting of the drawer!
Yes I agree as to what appeals, also pic Nr 2 reminds me too much of a kitchen that my Dad made in the early 60's.
Are the clients expecting something like your average overlay doors and drawers that cover up the framework completely?


----------



## Phill05 (12 Oct 2021)

kaiedwards said:


> I'm interested to know if any kitchen makers here make half blind dovetail drawers with integrated rather than false fronts - 5 pieces rather than 6
> I know it is generally not done in kitchens, and all the reasons why; not cost effective, does not work well with runners, complicated to decorate. However, I just prefer the look of them. I have made 5 piece through dovetail boxes, and these actually worked fine with blum tandem runners (see attached)
> I have a large kitchen project coming up, and am trying to work out if 5 piece boxes are feasible. The difference here, is that they will be half blind dovetails with painted fronts and varnished or hard waxed maple sides, back and base. This clearly could be a nightmare to finish unless done before assembly.
> I'm keen to see some examples of similar but so far, have not found anything.
> View attachment 119535



Yes brake away from the norm this one is very pleasing to the eye keep the paint off the dovetails.


----------



## BucksDad (12 Oct 2021)

To me, the appeal of a painted kitchen is that in later years you can repaint it. Unless the client really wants the integrated look, I would go for the false fronts for ease of repainting


----------



## HOJ (16 Oct 2021)

I would look at the cost of the making and time for fitting and fettling against any budget constraints, also the fact its a kitchen, mitigating for ease of damage repairs to the fronts would be a consideration for me, unless it was for myself.


----------

